# Fehlermeldungen smtp postfix



## pallino (7. Nov. 2013)

Hallo,

ich erhalte seit einiger Zeit folgende Fehlermeldungen:

1. unknown[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
2. warning: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx: hostname xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx verification failed: Name or service not known

Was bedeuten diese genau und was kann ich dagegen machen? Benutze dovecot.

Danke.


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2013)

Das sind keine Fehler, postfix teilt Dir niur mit dass er den Login von jemand verhindert hat der nicht das korekte Passwort für einen account weiß und dass er eine hostnamen einer IP die keinen reverse Lookup recordbesitzt auflösen konnte.


----------



## pallino (8. Nov. 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Das heißt, es sind nur Infomeldungen und ich brauche nichts weiter zu unternehmen?


----------



## pallino (11. Dez. 2013)

Wäre über eine Antwort sehr erfreut! Danke!


----------



## Till (11. Dez. 2013)

Ja, Du brauchst nichts weiter machen.


----------

